# few grunts



## steve bellinger (Nov 17, 2014)

Just a few grunts I'm making for the brothers, and BIL's. Showed the one, and still need to make the band for the dyed HL one, but getting there.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11


----------



## TimR (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm betting they'll be happy with them. I like the variety, but the green is an eye-catcher.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 17, 2014)

very purty stuff all of them  steve let me know if ya ever have any you would like to trade i need a couple sometime thanks duck


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. Tim the green one is honey locust. Dave after I get these done for the bro's. for Christmas I'd be proud to do one for you. Will be ordering a bunch more stuff in a week or so, so i'll put you on the list if you want.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Those are real cool Steve. Looking good. Better make one for duckman quick, he needs to get that monster buck that is hiding from him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 17, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Those are real cool Steve. Looking good. Better make one for duckman quick, he needs to get that monster buck that is hiding from him.


lol theres 3 that size back there now and the dont like each other much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 17, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Thanks guys. Tim the green one is honey locust. Dave after I get these done for the bro's. for Christmas I'd be proud to do one for you. Will be ordering a bunch more stuff in a week or so, so i'll put you on the list if you want.


yep put me on it


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 17, 2014)

NICE calls- beautiful wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 17, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol theres 3 that size back there now and the dont like each other much



When I was about 15, my buddy and his Dad were out hunting and came across two bucks that had been fighting and got their horns locked. They shot both of them, had full body mounts done and took out the dining room table. Maybe you can be that lucky! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice looking calls !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice calls Steve. Are they adjustable?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 18, 2014)

I really like those. Nice work. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 18, 2014)

Randy the insert's for these come from Tho gamecalls, so yes these are adjustable.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2014)

What ones are you getting?

The site always says "out of stock" when I check except for the ones with the expansion tube.


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 18, 2014)

Cody I just get the kits with out the tubes. Heck I just checked there site and it didn't say anything about being sold out.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2014)

http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=48&product_id=146

This one? I read the pdf and it showed the plastic tube. 

I've been trying to order a bunch of different things for awhile but it's never stocked. Fawn and doe bleat and some other various things.


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 18, 2014)

Cody yea that's the one. They have a video on there site on how to do these. I didn't do mine like he does. I do mine like @BrentWin showed me over in the class room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 19, 2014)

Great lookin calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

